
Dr Anthony Fauci barred from speaking publicly about coronavirus with o approval - printZ
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-anthony-fauci-trump-admin-stops-discussion-2020-2
======
Finnucane
I'm getting flashbacks to the Reagan administration stiff-arming C. Everett
Koop's efforts to get them to pay attention to AIDS.

------
gurumeditations
I assumed this was a doctor working in China when I read the title. It’s
actually the Trump administration.

